# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Iaplc 2017

## Shadow

The online application is scheduled to start in next spring.
iaplc2017_image.jpg

----------


## limz_777

you using 4 feet tank ?

----------


## popimac

thanks for this information. hope my tank will grow out on time.  :Smile:  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

> you using 4 feet tank ?


Normally 3ft but few month back my 3ft was leaking, so I get my self 4ft tank  :Very Happy: . It is just arrive 2-3 weeks ago, not sure if I have time to participate  :Sad: .

----------


## Shadow

> thanks for this information. hope my tank will grow out on time.  
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Sure do, I haven't even start  :Sad:

----------


## limz_777

> Normally 3ft but few month back my 3ft was leaking, so I get my self 4ft tank . It is just arrive 2-3 weeks ago, not sure if I have time to participate .


ok cause i see the chopping board line up ready , whats that black rectangle stuff on the back ?

----------


## Shadow

> ok cause i see the chopping board line up ready , whats that black rectangle stuff on the back ?


Just a stand to raise up the soil at the back

----------


## NanoScaper

Hello, Shadow.

Visited your blog and got curious about this photo.



May I know what are those chopping boards for?

Thanks.

----------


## Shadow

those chopping boards is to protect the glass from scratch when I put a rock in. My rock is huge  :Razz:

----------


## NanoScaper

> those chopping boards is to protect the glass from scratch when I put a rock in. My rock is huge


Oh, I see.

That was my guess initially. I usually see aquascapers using those "egg crates" or "light diffusers" to protect the bottom of the tank.

So I thought that this was some other method known only to a small circle of secret aquascaping society. :Very Happy: 

Well, I learned something new today and thank you for sharing.

Very excited to see what you'll come up with for this year's contest. Will you be doing a journal of it here or on your blog?

----------


## Shadow

That could be difficult ,too lazy to take picture one step at the time  :Razz: . Anyway, I'm not suppose to post the scape before the NA party.  :Wink:

----------


## NanoScaper

> That could be difficult ,too lazy to take picture one step at the time . Anyway, I'm not suppose to post the scape before the NA party.


I see. Well, good luck anyway. ::smt023:

----------


## Shadow

6 days to go... arg ... I need more time  :Sad:

----------


## Shadow

3 days before the deadline

----------


## popimac

good luck to all participating! my tank didn't mature in time so will skip this year.  :Sad: 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk

----------


## jiajuen900

Hi guys.

When i clicked on the link in the confirmation email, the link opened with the following error. Does it mean that applications are closed? Thanks*This page isn’t working**www.iaplc.com* didn’t send any data.
ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE

----------


## Shadow

Nope, I just submitted mine few minutes ago.

Go the link below, scroll all the way to the bottom, click email confirmation. Enter your name and email address. Then IAPLC will send you email, open email, click the link and start your submission
https://www.iaplc.com/en/app/info.html

----------

